# "I got a blister on me finger"



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't ya just hate/love that blister ya get in the split second that occurs when dropping back a bait between getting nailed by a billfish and getting the reel in gear............


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Guest said:


> Don't ya just hate/love that blister ya get in the split second that occurs when dropping back a bait between getting nailed by a billfish and getting the reel in gear............


Looks familiar. Mine was half my thumb. Wahoo. I'd only used star drag reels, he hit a Penn Internaitional. Immediate reaction and .......ouch!
and no fish.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wrap some of this around your thumb...


----------

